# Avidemux mascherato. Cosa c'Ã¨ in alternativa?

## VegetaSSJ5

Ragazzi l'ebuild di avidemux in portage Ã¨ stato mascherato... Come mai Ã¨ stato mascherato? Non Ã¨ piÃ¹ supportato? In tal caso cosa posso usare in alternativa a questo programma?

----------

## noice

dai uno sguardo qui

forse trovi quello che cerchi  :Wink: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Installa layman e usa l'overlay kpex-media  :Smile: 

p.s. è stato maskato perché non compila con gcc 4

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Installa layman e usa l'overlay kpex-media 
> 
> p.s. ï¿½ stato maskato perchï¿½ non compila con gcc 4

 cosa sono i programmi che mi hai consigliato?!

per avidemix non possono creare un ebuild per le versioni piÃ¹ recenti?! ho provato anche ad usare ebuild non ufficiali di avidemux, ma non funzionano, non mi scaricano il sorgente...  :Sad: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Ho notato che kpex-media è stato rimosso da poco (2 giorni fa) dalla lista di layman.

Scarica l'ebuild direttamente (setta la use threadsafe per spidermonkey).

P.s. ricorda di smascherare il pacchetto in /etc/profile/package.unmask

P.s.2. l'ho provato e funziona

----------

## amne

JFYI, i've split off some disguised spam from this thread. Sorry for interrupting.  :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Ho notato che kpex-media ï¿½ stato rimosso da poco (2 giorni fa) dalla lista di layman.
> 
> Scarica l'ebuild direttamente (setta la use threadsafe per spidermonkey).
> 
> P.s. ricorda di smascherare il pacchetto in /etc/profile/package.unmask
> ...

 

ho provato l'ebuild che hai linkato. provando ad emergere avidemux perÃ² mi dÃ  questo errore...

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 2) media-video/avidemux-2.3.0 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ !! ]

!!! Missing digest for 'avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz'
```

ho scaricato il sorgente e l'ho messo in /usr/portage/distfiles ma il file digest come faccio a procurarmelo? perdonami l'ignoranza...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drizztbsd

ebuild /usr/local/portage/*/avidemux/avidemux-2.3.0.ebuild digest

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ok ora l'emerge Ã¨ partito ma al termine del configure mi da questo errore

```
 Cygwin              : no

 Gcc supports vectors: yes

 Debug               : 0

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.3.0/work/avidemux_2.3.0/admin/missing --run autoheader

rm -f stamp-h1

touch config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.3.0/work/avidemux_2.3.0'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.3.0/work/avidemux_2.3.0/po'

test -z "fr.gmo es.gmo klingon.gmo ru.gmo cs.gmo" || make fr.gmo es.gmo klingon.gmo ru.gmo cs.gmo

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.3.0/work/avidemux_2.3.0/po'

rm -f fr.gmo && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -c --statistics -o fr.gmo fr.po

rm -f fr.gmo && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -c --statistics -o fr.gmo fr.po

934 messaggi tradotti, 12 traduzioni fuzzy, 423 messaggi non tradotti.

934 messaggi tradotti, 12 traduzioni fuzzy, 423 messaggi non tradotti.

rm -f es.gmo && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -c --statistics -o es.gmo es.po

mv: impossibile fare stat di `t-fr.gmo': No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [fr.gmo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.3.0/work/avidemux_2.3.0/po'

16 messaggi tradotti, 184 traduzioni fuzzy, 1208 messaggi non tradotti.

make[2]: *** [stamp-po] Error 2

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.3.0/work/avidemux_2.3.0/po'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.3.0/work/avidemux_2.3.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/avidemux-2.3.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  avidemux-2.3.0.ebuild, line 102:   Called die

!!! emake failed
```

----------

## Ciccio

Questa cosa è un po' misteriosa perché io l'ho compilato è ho gcc 4... boooh....

----------

## Sparker

Ho letto da qualche parte che è stato maskerato per problemi dovute alle dipendenze e che è una soluzione temporanea.

Purtroppo non ricordo dove ho preso l'informazione  :Embarassed:  .

Per il momento usate l'overlay di drizzt (lo steso drizzt dei post precedenti), basta layman -a drizzt.

Dovete anche mettere avidemux in package.unmask e spidermonkey in package. keyboars e per quest'ultimo abilitare la USE threadsafe

----------

